# Problems with sn9c102 driver and Mikomi/Microdia webcam

## Unclethommy

Hi there, having given up a year ago trying to get my cheapo Mikomi/Microdia webcam to work on gentoo, I thought the drivers may have become more developed to try again. Using lsusb I get:

```
Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0c45:608f Microdia
```

Looking at the spca5xx compatibility page, the specific camera model isn't there but I have a choice of using either the spca5xx drivers or the sn9c102 drivers. The spca5xx drivers are masked at the moment (and I recall they only worked well with my older quickcam messenger webcam and not this webcam) so I thought I would try compile the sn9c102 driver in the kernel (2.6.19-gentoo-sources-r5) as a module. modprobing it and using the sonix-snap-gui utility recommended for these cameras gives me some out put (which is better than it not working at all) but the problem is the image seems to be green or at least the negative of the real image. I was wondering if anyone had any expierence with this driver (and perhaps this line of webcams) to help me get it working in gentoo. I am currently only using windows for msn messenger which gives far less headaches when it comes to plug and play webcams  :Smile: 

Hoping someone can help.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Unclethommy, 

grepping the kernel tree (2.6.24-rc1) shows

```
/usr/src/linux $ grep -RI 608f ./*

./Documentation/video4linux/sn9c102.txt:0x0c45     0x608f

./System.map:b03608f4 r __ksymtab_con_is_bound

./System.map:b03608fc r __ksymtab_unbind_con_driver

./arch/m68k/ifpsp060/fpsp.sa:   .long   0x48404a00,0x6608f230,0xd0801000,0x4e754840

./arch/m68k/ifpsp060/pfpsp.sa:  dc.l    $0010f210,$4800f200,$00184a45,$6608f200

./drivers/media/video/sn9c102/sn9c102_devtable.h:       { SN9C102_USB_DEVICE(0x0c45, 0x608f, BRIDGE_SN9C103), },

./drivers/scsi/ql1040_fw.h:     0x007c, 0x6007, 0x0103, 0x608f, 0x0000, 0x20a9, 0x001c, 0xac80,

./drivers/scsi/ql12160_fw.h:    0x2062, 0x0005, 0x6007, 0x0103, 0x608f, 0x0000, 0x20a9, 0x001c,

./drivers/scsi/ql1280_fw.h:     0x2062, 0x007c, 0x6007, 0x0103, 0x608f, 0x0000, 0x20a9, 0x001c,
```

The first hit looks interesting ... does reading ./Documentation/video4linux/sn9c102.txt help?

----------

## Unclethommy

Hi neddyseagoon, 

This is the first time i've needed to read the documentation for the module. In it, it says that the camera is support and it asks to compile a few dependencies (such as EHCI_HCD, OHCI_HCD etc ) as modules, would this make a difference as they are currently compiled directly into the kernel?

I will try to compile these as modules... but there doesnt seem to be anything in the documentation regarding the problem with the image (there is a section about writing to the registers of the webcam but it seems quite complicated)...

EDIT: I have compiled the modules and i have checked the list of moduls that are loaded, there seem quite a few... have tried to use sonic-snap again, same problem with the color exists...

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Unclethommy,

EHCI and OHCI/UHCI are needed for normal USB operation.  They are the low level hardware drivers for your motherboard.

It shoud not matter if they are modules or built in.

The only values worth changing in the camera setup are the Red, Green and Blue gains and the compression.

Does the application you are using to view the video understand the data stream properly?

Its worth trying several.

----------

## Unclethommy

I have tried sonic-snap-gui and gqcam. does anyone else have any recommendations for other utilities to test this webcam? 

I guess I can play around with the RGB settings but it looks like the image needs to be inverted for which there doesnt seem to be a setting.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Unclethommy,

I use xawtv to test video sources. Its user interface is a little rough and you may need to point it to your real video devide when you start it with 

```
xawtv -c /dev/v4l/video....
```

as some versions would not follow the symlink.

----------

## rhale314159

Try this driver:

http://groups.google.com/group/microdia/web/testing-microdia-driver-draft

http://groups.google.com/group/microdia/web/project-status?hl=en

https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=pyuKEu_RW054Jep2-2In1Fg&hl=en

Am using a Rocketfish webcam here, vendorID 0c45, productID 6288.

Video is fine, but the built in mic is not working as far as I can tell.

----------

